# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Cách update bios ASUS P5KPL-CM

## quanghuyz2007

Mình đang sử dụng main ASUS P5KPL-CM, trc trc dùng chip P4 3.0, mới tậu con chip E5300 core dual 2.6. Khi khởi động máy thì có thông báo " Unknow CPU detect ..." do version của bios không nhận được chip. Mình muốn update bios lên mà vào trang chủ của asus đọc khó hiểu quá, có down vài file về nhưng lúc sử dụng chương trình EZ FLASH thì không thấy file đâu cả, ai biết rõ vấn đề này chỉ mình cặn kẽ cái, nếu có thể bỏ chút thời gian và công sức hướng dẫn trực tiếp được thì tốt quá, Mình cảm ơn rất nhiều. ai có thể giúp xin để lại Y!M, mình sẽ pm. Thanks!

----------

